# Requirements For Common Sting Ray



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Tank size, substrate, can two be housed together? Thanks guys


----------



## lderrau2 (Dec 12, 2007)

If this is a fresh water stingray you speak of, they get the size of a dinner plate, so the bigger the tank the better. I've seen two adults in a 125g long (yup they can go together), and they looked a little squished but healthy. As for substrate, you want something soft and fine (either sand or bare bottom works best imo because coarse gravel can injure them. Another thing about them is that they don't ship well a lot of the time, so be careful. have fun!


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

redbelliedchicka said:


> If this is a fresh water stingray you speak of, they get the size of a dinner plate, so the bigger the tank the better. I've seen two adults in a 125g long (yup they can go together), and they looked a little squished but healthy. As for substrate, you want something soft and fine (either sand or bare bottom works best imo because coarse gravel can injure them. Another thing about them is that they don't ship well a lot of the time, so be careful. have fun!


good info 
but a 125 for two adults is way too small, i would say at least a 180 6x2x2.
i agree bare bottom is best or some fine sand that wont irritate their bellies.
yea thats also true about the shipping a lot of them come with ammonia burn on the belly just make sure you get it from a reputable vendo unless you can find them locally.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

I was wondering about the bare bottom. Could I add some cool looking large rocks so the tank at least has a little color? I love sand in tanks but I don't want them to bury themselves all the time. And yeah I was talking about freshwater. Zero exp. with the salt water.

Thanks fellas

Oh and as far as the vendor, I've always dealt w/ Pedro.


----------



## lderrau2 (Dec 12, 2007)

for sure, add some rocks and other decorations if you want, and if you like the look of sand you should go for it, cause in my experience, the fw stingrays don't bury themselves too often especially if you have a pretty thin layer.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

How active are these guys? I have a short attention span and I need to see action









Seeing "7lbs" with Will Smith got me into looking for a jellyfish to buy.....tall task. Next I considered an octopus but then we have the saltwater issue. I'm just sick of keeping P's and haven't had much luck finding any snakeheads so I naturally gravitated towards the ray.....beautiful animals IMO just would like some input as to their general behaviours.



redbelliedchicka said:


> for sure, add some rocks and other decorations if you want, and if you like the look of sand you should go for it, cause in my experience, the fw stingrays don't bury themselves too often especially if you have a pretty thin layer.


You sound like your a good & dedicated fish keeper chicka.....I gather from your post you have prior exp. with rays?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Here is a profile I wrote a while back on General Freshwater Stingray Care:

Please keep in mind that I wrote this a few years ago so the prices and commonly available species are a tad out of date:



> Scientific Names:
> There are many different species of Freshwater Stingray. The most commonly kept types are from the family Potamotrygon. Within that family there are many species that are available to the aquarist. These names include P. reticulata, P. motoro, P. hystrix, P. leopoldi, P. henlei, P. menchacai, P. schroederi, P. orbignyi, P. humerosa, P. castexi, and P. scobinae. There are others, but these are the most commonly available...some more common than others. This profile will touch upon the above listed names, but is meant to be more of a guide to keeping Freshwater Rays in general.
> 
> Place of Origin:
> ...





redbelliedchicka said:


> If this is a fresh water stingray you speak of, they get the size of a dinner plate, so the bigger the tank the better. I've seen two adults in a 125g long (yup they can go together), and they looked a little squished but healthy. As for substrate, you want something soft and fine (either sand or bare bottom works best imo because coarse gravel can injure them. Another thing about them is that they don't ship well a lot of the time, so be careful. have fun!


The size depends on the species....some, like P. hystrix, reach about 12" in diameter not including tail. Others, like P. motoro, can reach 18 - 24" in diameter. Other species get even larger!


----------

